# Are Krates really selling for the high $$$$



## oskisan (Aug 15, 2012)

I have been doing the stingray/krate thing for a while now, started some time ago,  and have watched it gain in popularity more and more. At the same time I have seen some people asking ridiculously high prices for some of these krates and was wondering if anyone out there is really selling krates for $1500+. I know that it depends on the original paint, rear disc, original vinyl seats, rare models, and overall original condition, but I am starting to see more and more people with original paint krates asking huge high dollars just because it has original paint... Are these Krates really selling?


----------



## how (Aug 17, 2012)

oskisan said:


> I have been doing the stingray/krate thing for a while now, started some time ago,  and have watched it gain in popularity more and more. At the same time I have seen some people asking ridiculously high prices for some of these krates and was wondering if anyone out there is really selling krates for $1500+. I know that it depends on the original paint, rear disc, original vinyl seats, rare models, and overall original condition, but I am starting to see more and more people with original paint krates asking huge high dollars just because it has original paint... Are these Krates really selling?




I have seen them ask that much or more,,for repaints,,
Seems like nice repaints even sell faster,,I dont get it myself


----------



## Stingman (Aug 19, 2012)

how said:


> I have seen them ask that much or more,,for repaints,,
> Seems like nice repaints even sell faster,,I dont get it myself








I have seen allot of Krates for sale at various places with high numbers on them. Meaning $700 and up for ones that are from perfect. I notice them asking these prices but very few people paying it! In my opinion, what is going with the Sting Ray's is these guys' are now in there 40's and 50's who had these bikes as a kid. So they are getting nostalgic and willing to pay these prices for a wall hanger in their basement. By this age spending a $1000 is not a big deal to them. The guys' in there 20's 30's with kids and a mortgage aren't able to spend that kind of money on a bike. Basically, the Phantom generation is getting older now and the Sting Ray generation has come of age. But hey, they get those high dollars beacuse they pay it! If no one out there cared abut these bikes you'd find them for $5 at the goodwill. The only thing that makes a repaint sell faster is beacuse it looks like new, better for the wall hanger. Most hard core collectors and including myself won't even touch a repaint.


----------

